# Shoutout to Dave B and a great community here on KKF



## jgraeff (Apr 27, 2014)

So a while ago I posted about pots and pans and wandering what to get, shortly after I got a message from Dave saying he had some extra stuff I could have. Anyways just Wanted to say thanks and mention that we have a great community here! 

Thanks Dave!


----------



## berko (Apr 28, 2014)

yea, its outstanding.


----------



## jgraeff (Apr 28, 2014)

No doubt definitely is!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Apr 28, 2014)

Dave is definitely the man.


----------



## Chuckles (May 1, 2014)

He has his moments. :clown:


----------



## stereo.pete (May 2, 2014)

Dave is one cool dude!


----------

